# Old Wild West



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2013)

Chi di voi ci e' stato?? scateniamoci


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2013)

Io non ci sono mai stato ma mi parlano tutti MOLTO meglio della catena Roadhouse (che comunque ha prezzi più orientati a quelli di un ristorante. Io mi ci sono trovato benissimo)


----------



## francylomba (23 Gennaio 2013)

sono stata stasera , dopo mesi ho preso il Raggio di Sole ! mamma mia che botta , ovviamente buono


----------



## Canonista (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ce n'è uno intorno a Verona??? Sentendolo nominare da tutti voi mi è venuta la voglia


----------



## Butcher (23 Gennaio 2013)

BBQ Burger Maxi, la fine del mondo!


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2013)

io prendo il galletto speziato,da mangiare con le mani...ottimooooooo


----------



## francylomba (23 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ce n'è uno intorno a Verona??? Sentendolo nominare da tutti voi mi è venuta la voglia



Ristoranti a verona no.. o a brescia o a vicenza  

io quando vado da OWW mi sfondo anche di noccioline aha


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ci vado ogni settimana, perchè sta all'interno del centro commerciale Panorama, dove vado sempre. Ordino sempre il menù completo con le wings, patatine e cocacola. I proprietari mi conoscono ormai così bene, che nei giorni natalizi mi diedero in omaggio due pacchetti di palle di natale, nonostante non abbia ordinato due menù (che era il massimo per avere un pacco).


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2013)

ci sono stato a mallorca!!sicuramente 10 spanne sopra al mcdonald..una volta ogni tanto non mi dispiacerebbe affatto andarci


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Buonissimo. Ci andrei subito se potessi ahaha!


----------



## korma (24 Gennaio 2013)

ci sono stato ieri sera....Dakota e birra media....goduria.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi domenica vorrei andarci.Qualcuno mi può dare delle dritte su cosa prendere e più o meno dirmi i prezzi(in linea generale).Thanks


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ah è tutto buono secondo me, poi dipende dai tuoi gusti.. come prezzi è un pò caro in effetti...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi domenica vorrei andarci.Qualcuno mi può dare delle dritte su cosa prendere e più o meno dirmi i prezzi(in linea generale).Thanks



Se vuoi una prova di coraggio prova con il Toro Seduto.
Ti si riempe la pancia solo a guardare l'immagine.


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

diciamo che è una delle poche catene che mi piacciono.....

adoro quasi tutto ma visto che sono un salutista un po' fuori di testa non ci vado spesso....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Ottobre 2014)

Riporto il Topic in alto perchè settimana prossima dovrei andare per la prima volta all' OWW.

Sono intenzionato a prendere il galletto, ma per una persona non è troppo??? E poi lo vorrei piccante, posso chiederlo?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Riporto il Topic in alto perchè settimana prossima dovrei andare per la prima volta all' OWW.
> 
> Sono intenzionato a prendere il galletto, ma per una persona non è troppo??? E poi lo vorrei piccante, posso chiederlo?



dipende quanto sei abituato a mangiare,per me è giusto per una persona,ti sazia. Puoi chiederlo leggermente o molto piccante se non ricordo male.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Ottobre 2014)

Ci sono andato più di una volta, anche se fuori città perché dalle mie parti non c'è. 

E' un ristorante mascherato da fast food. Non è assolutamente paragonabile al Mac. La carne è di ottima qualità, e i panini sono delle vere bombe. Solitamente prendo il Dakota, davvero squisito. La controindicazione sono le patatine, te ne danno davvero un mucchio assurdo. I prezzi sono mediamente più alti dei soliti fast food, qui almeno 10€ le devi lasciare per un menù con hamburger + bibita. Se invece ti vuoi prendere un piatto di carne allora si sale a circa 20€ (compreso da bere).

Simpatica l'idea di far prendere gratis le noccioline dai contenitori sparsi per il locale.

Menù con prezzi qui in basso:


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie ragazzi, anche per il menu!

Andrò questa sera


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Ottobre 2014)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] nel Menu non ho letto le bevande. I prezzi sono alti?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] nel Menu non ho letto le bevande. I prezzi sono alti?



non ricordo precisamente, ma dovrebbero essere nelle media. Tipo 1-2€ per acqua, 2-3€ per coca e 3-4€ per birra. Facci sapere come ti è sembrato


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> non ricordo precisamente, ma dovrebbero essere nelle media. Tipo 1-2€ per acqua, 2-3€ per coca e 3-4€ per birra. Facci sapere come ti è sembrato


Certo! Grazie mille, spero vada tutto bene


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2014)

ci sono stato anche io e si mangia davvero bene


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Ottobre 2014)

I prezzi sono imbarazzanti comunque, troppo alti rispetto a qualsiasi fast food.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Sono stato ieri sera, in provincia di Vicenza.
Il locale è veramente bello, in vero stile western. Ho preso il galletto piccante, ed è stato ottimo. La salsa piccante è veramente piccante, cioè proprio tanto 
In due ho speso circa 30 euro, due galletti e due coca cola. Forse un pò tantino, però sono quei locali dove non vai ogni settimana. Alla fine ogni tanto si può fare.


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> I prezzi sono imbarazzanti comunque, troppo alti rispetto a qualsiasi fast food.



Sinceramente fatico a collocarlo nella categoria fast food, cioè non ha niente a che vedere con i vari mc donald o burger king. Quando mangi oggettivamente senti una qualità diversa, come c'è un servizio al tavolo etc etc. E' a tutti gli effetti un ristorante/birreria. I prezzi si saranno un pò altini, ma alla fine ormai se vai a mangiare in una birreria questo paghi.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Sono stato ieri sera, in provincia di Vicenza.
> Il locale è veramente bello, in vero stile western. Ho preso il galletto piccante, ed è stato ottimo. La salsa piccante è veramente piccante, cioè proprio tanto
> In due ho speso circa 30 euro, due galletti e due coca cola. Forse un pò tantino, però sono quei locali dove non vai ogni settimana. Alla fine ogni tanto si può fare.


Si pippo, ma veniamo al sodo... dopo i galletti hai tirato fuori il tuo drago?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Si pippo, ma veniamo al sodo... dopo i galletti hai tirato fuori il tuo drago?



Ahah è finita come lo sfondo di questo forum: in bianco!! :-D


----------



## prebozzio (11 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ahah è finita come lo sfondo di questo forum: in bianco!! :-D


Ti eri vestito da cowboy, vero?


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Ottobre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ahah è finita come lo sfondo di questo forum: in bianco!! :-D



Cioè l'hai imbiancata?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Ma vi prego


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (11 Ottobre 2014)

Dopo i galletti piccanti non bacerei manco un mio parente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Ottobre 2014)

Ma pure da voi ci sono gusci di arachidi ovunque a terra? La prima volta chiesi "ma è normale?" e il cameriere mi disse di sì con aria disturbata  E' fastidiosissimo


----------



## Canonista (11 Ottobre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dopo i galletti piccanti non bacerei manco un mio parente.



Per tenerti tutto il sapore per te? Che egoista!


----------



## Canonista (11 Ottobre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma pure da voi ci sono gusci di arachidi ovunque a terra? La prima volta chiesi "ma è normale?" e il cameriere mi disse di sì con aria disturbata  E' fastidiosissimo



Si chiama inciviltà. Purtroppo il nostro paese ne è afflitto...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Ottobre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Dopo i galletti piccanti non bacerei manco un mio parente.



Il problema non sarebbe il galletto piccante, ma il fatto che baceresti un tuo parente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma pure da voi ci sono gusci di arachidi ovunque a terra? La prima volta chiesi "ma è normale?" e il cameriere mi disse di sì con aria disturbata  E' fastidiosissimo



Si anche ieri sera l'ho notato. Ma sono i camerieri che quando sparecchiano i tavoli li buttano per terra.


----------



## Nicco (11 Ottobre 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Si chiama inciviltà. Purtroppo il nostro paese ne è afflitto...



Ora non so se siate seri ma chiama "old wild west". Il fatto che si possano buttare a terra i gusci delle arachidi è per ricordare in tutto e per tutto quell'epoca.
Sono stato anch'io a mangiarci e dopo aver fatto il tuo bel gruzzoletto di gusci lo raschi sul pavimento come se niente fosse.


----------



## Hammer (11 Ottobre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma pure da voi ci sono gusci di arachidi ovunque a terra? La prima volta chiesi "ma è normale?" e il cameriere mi disse di sì con aria disturbata  E' fastidiosissimo



Credo sia una sorta di "usanza" del locale, l'inciviltà per questa volta non c'entra


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Ottobre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ora non so se siate seri ma chiama "old wild west". Il fatto che si possano buttare a terra i gusci delle arachidi è per ricordare in tutto e per tutto quell'epoca.
> Sono stato anch'io a mangiarci e dopo aver fatto il tuo bel gruzzoletto di gusci lo raschi sul pavimento come se niente fosse.





Hammer ha scritto:


> Credo sia una sorta di "usanza" del locale, l'inciviltà per questa volta non c'entra



Ci sono andato parecchie volte e da me quest'usanza non c'è.


----------



## Nicco (12 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono andato parecchie volte e da me quest'usanza non c'è.



Non è più il far west di una volta. Eeeeeeeeh


----------



## Canonista (13 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci sono andato parecchie volte e da me quest'usanza non c'è.



Infatti, i gusci venivano messi in dei secchielli (a Palermo).


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Credo sia una sorta di "usanza" del locale, l'inciviltà per questa volta non c'entra



Confermo, non fate le mammolette dai


----------

